# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين 15 يوليو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﺭﺓ  ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻹﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ ٢٠١٩ / ٧ / ١٥ ﻡ

 ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ
 ---------------
 ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺗﺤﺴﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺿﺪ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺇﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﺇﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ
 ﺑﻄﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻩ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
 ﻳﺎﺳﺮ ﻗﺼﺎﺭﻯ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻷﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺑﺤﺴﻢ ﺷﻜﻮﺍﻩ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يدشن إعداده للموسم الجديد
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قرّر  نادي المريخ بدء إعداد الفريق اليوم”الأثنين” بملعبه بـ”الرد كاسل” تأهبًا  للموسم الجديد بعد اجتماعٍ التأم”الأحد” مع الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة  إبراهيم حسين.
وينتظر أنّ يشارك في تدريبات اليوم كلّ عناصر الفريق.
وكانت  دائرة الكرة قد أخطرت كلّ اللاعبين ببدء التحضيرات، وتشدّدت في الانضباط  لاسيما بعد أنّ وضعت لائحة جديدة تمّ تسليمها لكابتن الفريق.
يشار إلى أنّ المريخ سيشارك في دوري أبطال أفريقيا والبطولة العربية في موسم 2019 ـ 2020.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أهلي شندي ينتظر موافقة المريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يترقّب نادي الأهلي شندي خلال الساعات المقبلة الرد النهائي لنادي المريخ بشأن تجديد إعارة اللاعب محمد داؤود من عدمها.
وقال  رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي الأهلي شندي عبد المهيمن الأمين في تصريحٍ  لـ”باج نيوز” إنّهم يرغبون في استمرار اللاعب مع الفريق لكّن الخطوة مرهونة  بمدى موافقة المريخ بتجديد الإعارة.
وفي مارس الماضي انتقل اللاعب محمد داؤود إلى أهلي شندي معارًا من المريخ لمدة عام.
وقدّم  اللاعب مستوياتٍ لافتة مع الأهلي شندي في تجربته الجديدة ولعب دورًا  حاسمًا في تربّع الفريق على المركز الرابع ليضمن التمثيل الأفريقي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تواصل التفاعل مع سيف السودان تيري..التاج ابراهيم : الحرية لسيف تيري الذي لعب للسودان وهو مصاب
 


 



 كفرووتر /الخرطوم/ 
طالب لاعب  المريخ التاج ابراهيم عبر صفحته بالفيسبوك  اطلاق سراح لاعب المنتخب  السوداني سيف الدين على مالك (سيف تيري) حينما قال : الحرية لسيف تيري وهو  الذي لعب ومثل السودان في المحافل الدولية دون ان يتهرب من ضريبة الوطن بل  كان يشارك وهو تحت التخدير ويعاني الاصابة ويجدر ذكره ان اللاعب سيف تيري  الآن يعاني الامرين داخل الحبس بسبب مشاركته في الثورة الأخيرة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انباء عن عودة جمال الوالي الى رئاسة المريخ
 


 



 كفرووتر /الخرطوم/
 كشفت متابعات  كفرووتر الدقيقة ان هناك شخصيات تخطط لإعادة رئيس المريخ السابق ليقود  المريخ في الفترة المقبلة وكشف مصدر مقرب بأن قيادات مريخية طرحت على مجلس  الشباب والرياضة ضرورة دعم المجلس بالوالي مع تعيين اعضاء جدد فيما رفض  اعداد كبيرة من اعضاء الجمعية العمومية بنادي المريخ عودة التعيين للمريخ  مجددا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يبدأ إعداده اليوم استعدادا للموسم الجديد 
  بالتوفيق لأبطال الزعيم في الظفر بكل البطولات











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة:
 بكري مظلوم.. مظلوم.. مظلوم



*  قبل أيام كتبت عموداً بعنوان (بكري مظلوم.. والظلم ظلمات) وأفادني صديق  بأن عمودي وجد ردود فعل عنيفة في أحد القروبات (المكتظ بمشجعي الهلال  المتزمتين) فتعرض لي البعض بالإساءة والتجريح.
* ما كتبته كان منطقياً جداً مما أغضب مشجعي الهلال وبعض الحانقين والكارهين للاعب بكري بسبب تخليه عن الهلال وانضمامه للمريخ..
*  كلما نتعرض للإساءة والتجريح الشخصي أو الشتائم نطمئن بأن كتاباتنا جاءت  في الصميم.. ويخشى الغاضبون من كتاباتنا أن تؤثر هذه الكتابات المنطقية على  قضاة الرياضة فيلغون عقوبة بكري الكيدية أو يخففونها إلى درجة كبيرة..  ولهذا يسيئون لأشخاصنا ويتعمدون تشويه صورتنا أمام الرأي العام.. حتى لا  يلتفت الناس لما نكتبه..
* نقول لهؤلاء السفهاء المرجفين اطمئنوا  فعقوبة بكري لن تلغى ولن تخفف طالما يسيطر مشجعو الهلال المتزمتين على لجان  اتحاد الكيزان وأمانة الفساد والخراب بالحزب البائد.
* وطالما يقود لجنة الإستئنافات أحقد خلق الله على المريخ.. ويقف من خلفهم رئيس الاتحاد أحقد خلق الله على اللاعب بكري..
*  مولانا محمد حسن الرضي ترأس الاجتماع الأخير للجنة الاستئنافات في غياب  رئيس اللجنة مشجع الهلال عبدالعزيز جمعية الذي لا هم له سوي ضرب المريخ  بالقرارات الظالمة والبعيدة كل البعد عن القانون.. ويسانده مشجع الهلال  الهرم بلولة ومن خلفهما صديقهما الحميم خالد عزالدين أحقد الصحفيين على  المريخ وهو ابن أمين خزينة الهلال الراحل عزالدين هارون..
* الرضي حكم بالقانون في استئناف الموردة ملغياً القرار المشبوه وغير القانوني الذي كان قد أصدره رئيس لجنة المسابقات الفاتح باني..
*  ولكن الرضي لم يملك الشجاعة على تطبيق العدالة بشأن اللاعب بكري فتهرب من  اتخاذ قرار وأجل النظر في قضية بكري لحين عودة رئيس اللجنة الحاقد على   المريخ واللاعب بكري.. وربما خاف الرضي من شداد أحقد خلق الله على اللاعب  بكري..
* جادلني هلالي متزمت حول دفاعي عن اللاعب بكري قائلاً إنه يستحق عقوبة الإيقاف سنة ونصف.. فقلت له لماذا؟!
* قال بسبب تكرار بكري للمخالفات..
*  قلت له القاضي يحاسب المتهم حسب الاتهام الموجه له ولا شأن للقاضي  بمخالفات قديمة للاعب.. وقلت إن الزاني إذا ضبط يعاقب بالجلد 100 جلدة وإذا  ضبط لاحقاً في حالة جديدة أيضاً سيعاقب بالجلد 100 جلدة.
* لا يجوز  للقاضي أن بزيد حد الزنا إلى 250 جلدة على أساس إن الزاني كرر مخالفة  الزنا.. فحدود الله سبحانه وتعالى واضحة وثابتة لا يحق لبشر أن يتغول عليها  بالزيادة أو النقصان..
* وقلت له ما هي جرائم بكري الني كررها؟ فقال اعتدائه على الحكم في شندي.. ورفضه السفر مع المنتخب للمشاركة في بطولة الشان..
*  قلت له: لم يثبت أي اعتداء على الحكم في شندي.. وقد واصلت قناة الملاعب  البث لمدة 10 دقائق عقب صافرة نهاية مباراة المريخ والأهلي وكل ما شاهدناه  ذهاب لاعبي المريخ للحديث مع الحكام الذين توقفوا في الجانب الشرقي من  الملعب جوار مدرج جمهور الأهلي وقد كان الجمهور يقذف لاعبي المريخ بالحجارة  وقد اصيب مساعد الحكم عبيد الجبار بحجر على رأسه وربطت له عصابة على  رأسه.. ولم يرد في تقرير المراقب أي اعتداء من بكري على الحكم..
* ولكن جاء في التقرير المشبوه للحكم صديق الطريفي إن بكري اعتدى على مساعده (بالضرب) بجانب تلفظه بعبارة نابية!!
*  ذلك التقرير المشبوه أصلاً ما كان يجب الأخذ به لأنه تقرير سري وفقد سريته  بعد أن فوجئ الجميع بنشر صورة منه على الصحف الزرقاء بل وإفتائها بأن بكري  سيوقف لمدة عام!! كما ظهر رئيس الهلال الكاردينال وهو يحمل (التقرير  السري) ويلوح به فرحاً لجماهير الهلال في النادي وقائلاً لها إن بكري (ما  بدقها تاني!!)..
* وجود التقرير السري للحكم في أيدي رئيس الهلال  يعطي شبهة قوية بأن نادي الهلال تواطأ مع الحكم على صيغة التقرير حتى يتم  إعدام بكري.. ومما يقوي احتمال التواطؤ عدم ثبوت ضرب بكري للحكم المساعد  والذي تمت مساءلته مباشرة من عضو اللجنة المنظمة عما فعله بكري معه، فقال  إن بكري عمل كذا وكذا وأشار إلى أن بكري لكزه بهدوء بيده (على طريقة  كريستيانو رونالدو الشهيرة عندما طرده الحكم فقام بلكز الحكم بيده على ظهره  وتم إيقافه ثلاث مباريات فقط)..
* اللجنة المنظمة وبسبب عدم دقة  تقرير الحكم صديق الطريفي وعدم تأييده بتقرير المراقب قررت إيقاف بكري ثلاث  مباريات فقط.. ولكن هلالاب الاتحاد بقيادة الطريفي الصديق هاجوا وماجوا  وتوعدوا بالويل والثبور وعظائم الأمور فقرر مجدي شمس الدين زيادة عقوبة  الإيقاف إلى 6 مباريات تنافسية (استغرقت عدة شهور لتكتمل).
* أما  واقعة سفر المنتخب الوطني لبطولة الشان بالمغرب.. فقد لبى بكري نداء الوطن  بحضور تدريبات المنتخب والمشاركة فيها جزئياً لأنه كان مصاباً في العضلة  ووصى طبيب المنتخب لإخضاع بكري للعلاج في الخارج.. وعندما حان موعد السفر  إلى تونس ثم المغرب تم استبعاد جميع اللاعبين المصابين عدا بكري!!
* أمروا بكري بالسفر مع المنتخب والخضوع للعلاج في تونس ولكن ليس على حساب المنتخب بل على حساب ناديه المفلس المريخ!!
*  جاء مندوب المريخ إلى بكري قبل السفر بقليل يحمل له مبلغ 20 ألف جنيه  سوداني.. فاستاء بكري بشدة لأن المبلغ زهيد وهو يحتاج إلى الدولار بسبب  السفر كما أن الحقنة العلاجية الواحدة في تونس تكلف ألف دولار وكانت تعادل  وقتها (250 ألف جنيه سوداني)..
* رفض بكري السفر ما لم يتسلم مبلغ  ألف دولار على الأقل لأنه إذا سافر بالمبلغ الزهيد بالجنيه لن يتمكن من  العلاج في تونس.. كما أنه أصلاً لن يفيد المنتخب لأنه مصاب.
* من هذه  الوقائع يتضح إن بكري كان على حق، ولكن مشجعي الهلال اللئام تآمروا عليه  ووجهوا له تهمة الهروب من أداء الواجب فأوقفوه نصف عام (6 شهور)!!
*  في مباراة هلال التبلدي (وبشهادة شريط المباراة) لم يعتدي بكري على الحكم  إطلاقاً حيث احتج بشدة وأنذره الحكم وواصل الاحتجاج (مزاحماً الحكم بجسمه)  فنال الكرت الأحمر.. وبالتالي العقوبة العادلة أما الإيقاف مباراة واحدة..  أو ثلاث مباريات بالكثير (على طريقة كريستيانو رونالدو).. ولكن الحكم  اللئيم المستفز والمتربص بالمريخ كنب ما كتب في تقريره!! ومع كراهية رئيس  الاتحاد للاعب اكتمل سيناريو المؤامرة بإعدام بكري كروياً..
* بكري  غير مسئول عن دخول بعض المشجعين أرض الملعب ومطاردتهم للحكام وإعتدائهم على  الحكم المساعد.. فهذا يسأل عنه الاتحاد الذي لم يوفر حماية أمنية للملعب.
* الله في.. ودعوات المظلوم في.. وتباً لاتحاد كيزان أمانة الفساد والخراب بالحزب البائد.. عليها لعنة الله..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رصاصة محرز تقتل نيجيريا وتحمل الجزائر إلى نهائي الكان


كووورة  زياد عبد اللطيف




جانب من المباراة
فاز منتخب الجزائر على نيجيريا 2/1، على إستاد القاهرة الدولي، امس الاحد ، وتأهل إلى نهائي كأس أمم أفريقيا 2019.

وسجل  لمنتخب الجزائر، المدافع النيجيري ويليام إيكونج في مرماه عن طريق الخطأ  في الدقيقة 40، و رياض محرز في الوقت بدل الضائع، بينما أحرز لمنتخب  نيجيريا أوديون إيجالو في الدقيقة 71 من ركلة جزاء.

وضرب منتخب الجزائر موعدا في النهائي أمام منتخب السنغال، في مواجهة مكررة من دور المجموعات.

الشوط الأول

بدأت المباراة بنوع من الحذر من طرف المنتخب النيجيري، تاركا المبادرة للمنتخب الجزائري، الذي كان أكثر اندفاعا وبحثا عن التسجيل.

وشهدت الدقيقة العاشرة أول محاولة خطيرة من البلايلي الذي مرر لمحرز، وسدد الأخير بقوة، وأبعد الحارس النيجيري الكرة.

المنتخب  الجزائري كان أكثر استحواذا على الكرة، أمام تراجع لاعبي نيجيريا، الذين  اكتفوا بمراقبة اللعب والاعتماد على المرتدات الهجومية.

وفي الدقيقة 15 من ركلة حرة نفذها بن ناصر، سدد رامي بن سبعيني رأسية، لتمر الكرة محاذية للعارضة.

ورد المنتخب النيجيري بفرصة لأحمد موسى من تسديدة، وتصدى الحارس مبولحي للكرة في الدقيقة 19.



واستغل بونجاح خطأ أحد المدافعين النيجيريين، في الدقيقة 25، وانقض على الكرة، قبل أن يسدد، لكن الحارس تدخل.

ولم يستغل منتخب نيجيريا هجمة مرتدة في الدقيقة 36، قادها أحمد موسى، وتأخر في التسديد في مربع العمليات.

وفي  الدقيقة 40، انسل رياض محرز من الجهة اليمنى، وراوغ مدافعا قبل أن يمرر،  لترتطم الكرة بالمدافع النيجيري إيكونج، لتدخل المرمى عن طريق الخطأ.



الشوط الثاني

على  غرار الشوط الأول، دخل منتخب الجزائر الشوط الثاني مهاجما، عبر تحركات  محرز وبونجاح وبلايلي، بينما حاول المنتخب النيجيري الرفع من إيقاعه لتسجيل  هدف التعادل.

ومع مرور الوقت بدأ المنتخب النيجيري يضغط ويبحث عن  التسجيل، وساعده في ذلك تراجع مستوى الفريق الجزائري، الذي سقط في أخطاء  التمرير في الوسط.

وانطلق إيجالو من الوسط، واخترق قبل أن يسدد في يد الحارس مبولحي.

ولم يستغل المنتخب الجزائري، بعض الفراغات التي كان يتركها لاعبو نيجيريا، بسبب التسرع والتمريرات الخاطئة.



ومن  تسديدة نيجيرية قوية في الدقيقة 70، لمست الكرة يد عيسى مندي في مربع  العمليات، ولجأ الحكم جاساما للفار من أجل التأكد من اللقطة، وأعلن عن ركلة  جزاء، انبرى لها إيجالو بنجاح وسجل هدف التعادل.

وفي الدقيقة 80، اخترق إيوبي الوسط، ووجد أماه فراغا، قبل أن يختم محاولته بتسديدة قوية، تدخل على إثرها الحارس مبولحي.

وفي الدقيقة 88، أضاع فيغولي فرصة سهلة، داخل المربع، عندما فضل التسديد بقوة وذهبت الكرة عاليا.

وفي الوقت بدل الضائع سجل محرز هدف الفوز من ركلة حرة صاروخية رائعة، مهديا التأهل للجزائر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيران الصديقة تقود السنغال لتخطي تونس إلى نهائي أفريقيا


القاهرة - كووورة




من المباراة - تصوير أحمد عواد
قادت  النيران الصديقة، منتخب السنغال لتخطي عقبة تونس، بالفوز بهدف دون رد،  والتأهل إلى نهائي كأس أمم أفريقيا 2019، الأحد، على ملعب الدفاع  الجوي.

وسجّل هدف اللقاء الوحيد ديلان برون مدافع تونس بالخطأ في  مرماه، بالدقيقة 101، بعد خطأ فادح من معز حسن حارس نسور قرطاج، علمًا بأن  المباراة امتدت إلى شوطين إضافيين.

وشهدت المباراة إهدار ركلتي جزاء، حيث أضاع فرجاني ساسي أولا لتونس، ونفس الأمر بالنسبة لهنري سافيت لاعب السنغال.

ومن  المنتظر أن يواجه منتخب السنغال، في المباراة النهائية يوم الجمعة المقبل،  الفائز من مباراة الجزائر ونيجيريا المقرر إقامتها اليوم الأحد على استاد  القاهرة.

الشوط الأول  

بداية اللقاء عرفت  سيطرة سنغالية، حيث ضغط أسود التيرانجا على مناطق نسور قرطاج، وجاءت الفرصة  الأولى في الدقيقة السادسة، حين توغل ساديو ماني ومهد الكرة ليوسف سابالي  الذي وجد نفسه في مكان مناسب لافتتاح النتيجة، لولا تدخل محمد دراجر في  الوقت المناسب ليخرج الكرة إلى ركنية.

وفي الدقيقة 12 نفذ وهبي  الخزري ركلة حرة في عمق دفاع السنغال كاد أن يحولها ساسي إلى هدف لولا تدخل  الدفاع السنغالي في الوقت المناسب.

وسيطر بعدها منتخب تونس على الكرة، وفي الدقيقة 21 نفّذ الخزري ركلة حرة أخرى في اتجاه برون لكن رأسية الأخير خرجت إلى ركنية.



وفي الدقيقة 26 أنقذت العارضة منتخب تونس، من هدف حين تخطى سابالي دراجر وصوب بقوة لكن الحظ لم يخدمه.

وتلقى  طه ياسين الخنيسي كرة ذكية في الدقيقة 29 من فرجاني ساسي وضعته أمام فرصة  للتسجيل قبل أن يسقط أرضا بعد التحام مع شيخ كوياتي، ما دفع المهاجم  التونسي للمطالبة باحتساب ركلة جزاء، لكن الحكم باملاك تيسيما أمر باستمرار  اللعب.

وعاد منتخب السنغال لتهديد المرمى التونسي مجددًا، ففي  الدقيقة 38 وجد ماني نفسه أمام شباك خالية بعد خروج الحارس معز حسن لكن  تصويبة نجم ليفربول أخطأت المرمى.

وفي الدقيقة 40 مرر كوليبالي كرة  في ظهر مدافع تونس دراجر كاد أن يستغلها ماني ويفتتح النتيجة لولا الخروج  الموفق للحارس معز حسن، لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي.

الشوط الثاني

بعد فترة الاستراحة، أقحم آلان جيريس مدرب تونس نعيم السليتي بدلا من يوسف المساكني، ما أعطى حرية أكبر للهجوم التونسي.

وفي  الدقيقة 48 كاد منتخب تونس أن يفتتح النتيجة، حين مرر دراجر كرة ذكية وضع  بها الخنيسي وجهًا لوجه مع الحارس جوميز، لكن مهاجم نسور قرطاج أضاع الفرصة  بأعجوبة شديدة.



وواصل  منتخب تونس الضغط على السنغال، حيث سدد ساسي كرة قوية في الدقيقة 74  اصطدمت بيد المدافع السنغالي كاليدو كوليبالي، واحتسبها الحكم ركلة جزاء،  لكن لاعب الزمالك فشل في تحويلها إلى هدف حيث تصدى لها الحارس جوميز.

وفي الدقيقة 76 أضاع السليتي فرصة افتتاح النتيجة لتونس، بعدما صوّب كرة تصدى لها الحارس جوميز.

وحاول  أسود السنغال مباغتة تونس، وعلى إثر هجوم سريع توغل إسماعيلا سار في  الدقيقة 79، قبل أن يسقط بعد التحام مع برون، ليعلن الحكم تيسيما عن ركلة  جزاء، فشل هنري سافيت في التسجيل منها، حيث تصدى لها معز حسن.

ودفع  جيريس بغيلان الشعلالي في الدقيقة 82 بدلا من أيمن بن محمد، وقبل نهاية  المباراة بدقائق قليلة كاد سافيت أن يقتل المباراة بعد تصويبة قوية لمسك  الشباك من الخارج، لينتهي الوقت الأصلي بالتعادل السلبي.



الشوطان الإضافيان

في  الشوط الإضافي الأول حاول المنتخبان أخد الأسبقية، وفي الدقيقة 101 ابتسم  الحظ لأسود التيرانجا إذ حصلوا على هدية ثمينة بعد أن نفذ سافيت ركلة حرة،  فشل الحارس معز حسن في إبعادها بعد خروجه بشكل خاطئ من مرماه، لتصطدم الكرة  بديلان برون وتسكن الشباك.

وهدأت المباراة نوعًا ما حتى انتهى الشوط الإضافي الأول، ومع بداية الشوط الثاني دفع جيريس بأنيس البدري بدلا من فرجاني ساسي.

وشهدت  المباراة جدلا كبيرًا في الدقيقة 114 عندما احتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء لتونس،  بعدما لمست الكرة يد إدريسا جانا، قبل أن يعود إلى تقنية الفيديو، ويتراجع  عن قراره ويأمر باستمرار اللعب وسط اعتراضات من لاعبي نسور قرطاج.

وقبل  نهاية المباراة بدقائق دفع جيريس بفراس شواط بدلا من الخنيسي لكن دون جدوى  لتنتهي المباراة بفوز السنغال والتأهل إلى المباراة النهائية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للمرة الثامنة.. مواجهة مكررة في نهائي الكان


كووورة – عبدالحميد السيد




لقاء الدور الأول بين المنتخبين
تأهلت  السنغال بصحبة الجزائر لنهائي كأس أمم إفريقيا 2019، الأحد، بعدما  فازت الأولى على تونس (1-0)، فيما أطاحت الثانية بنيجيريا (2-1).

وكانت الجزائر قد فازت على السنغال (1-0) في دور المجموعات.

وتعد  هذه ثامن مرة يتواجه فيها منتخبان بنهائي البطولة القارية، بعدما التقيا  في الدور الأول لنفس النسخة، وجاءت المرات السبع الماضية كالتالي:

الكونغو الديمقراطية - غانا 1968

لعب المنتخبان في الدور الأول من بطولة 1968، وفازت غانا 2-1، قبل أن تنجح الكونغو الديمقراطية في حسم اللقب بهدف نظيف.

غانا - ليبيا 1982

التقى  المنتخبان في الدور الأول، وتعادلا 2/2، قبل أن تتجدد المواجهة بينهما في  نهائي البطولة، حيث تعادلا 1/1، وفازت غانا بركلات الترجيح 7/6.

نيجيريا - الكاميرون 1988 

لعب المنتخبان في الدور الأول، وتعادلا 1/1، ثم التقيا في النهائي وفازت الكاميرون 1-0.

ADVERTISING
inRead invented by Teads



نيجيريا - الجزائر 1990

فازت الجزائر 5-1 في الدور الأول، وكررت الانتصار في النهائي 1-0.

مصر - كوت ديفوار 2006 

فاز الفراعنة في الدور الأول 3-1، وفي النهائي بركلات الترجيح 4/2، بعد انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل السلبي.

مصر - الكاميرون 2008 

انتصرت مصر 4-2 في مرحلة المجموعات، قبل أن تحسم اللقب بالفوز على الكاميرون مجددا 1/0.

نيجيريا - بوركينا فاسو 2013 

تعادل المنتخبان في الدور الأول 1/1، بينما انتصرت نيجيريا بهدف نظيف في المباراة النهائية.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*شكرا يا مريخابي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ساعة واحدة · 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يصدم الموردة ويقول: 
 لعب السنترليق من مباراة واحدة قرار مجلس إدارة
 .
 .
 قال البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  أن اجتماع مجلس الإدارة الأخير الذي انعقد يوم 22 يونيو الماضي، تقرر فيه  إجازت تعديل شروط منافسة الدوري الممتاز، ومن ذلك لعب مباراة السنترليق من  مباراة واحدة تعلب في ولاية النيل الأبيض، وبما أنه قرار مجلس إدارة فإنه  لا يستأنف.

 واوضح ان القرار جاء  نتاج ضيق الوقت وعدم وجود سانحة للعب ذهاب وإياب ، وهو ذات السبب الذي قاد  إلى لعب دوري مجموعتي النخبة والتحدي من دورة واحدة.
 وكان نادي  الموردة تقدم باستئناف اليوم الأحد ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة المتمثل باعتماد  مباراة واحدة لسنترليق البقاء والصعود للممتاز في النسخة 24 لمسابقة  الدوري الممتاز.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المحكمة الرياضية الدولية تصدر بيانا بشأن نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا


كووورة




من مباراة الترجي والوداد
حسمت  محكمة التحكيم الرياضية (كاس) موقفها من الطعون المقدمة من قبل الترجي  التونسي والوداد الرياضي المغربي، فيما يخص الفائز بلقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا  عن الموسم المنصرم (2018/2019).

وذكر محكمة التحكيم الرياضية في  بيان رسمي، أن القرار النهائي المتعلق بنهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا سيصدر في  31 من شهر يوليو/ تموز الجاري.

وشهدت مباراة إياب نهائي دوري  الأبطال، حالات تحكيمية جدلية نظرًا لعدم الاستعانة بخاصية تقنية الفيديو،  قرر على إثرها الوداد عدم استكمال اللقاء، ومن ثم تقرر فوز الترجي باللقب،  قبل أن يعلن الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم بعد ذلك، إعادة اللقاء الثاني على  أرض محايدة.

وكشف بيان محكمة التحكيم عن أن الوداد طلب إلغاء قرار إعادة المباراة، وإعلان فوزه باللقب واستلام الجائزة المالية المخصصة للفائز.

وأوضح  البيان أن الترجي بدوره طلب إلغاء قرار الاتحاد الأفريقي بإعادة المباراة  باعتباره "غير قانوني"، وطالب بإعلانه بطلاً للمسابقة مع الاحتفاظ بالكأس  والميداليات والحصول على الجائزة المالية.

وختم البيان أن المحكمة الرياضية لن تقدم أي معلومات إضافية فيما يتعلق بهذه القضية، باستثناء إصدار بيان رسمي بالقرار النهائي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيف تيري حر طليق 

 حمد لله علي السلامة يا راكز âœŒ











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كشف لاعبي المريخ الحالي بدون اللاعبين الشباب اذا في لاعب ما مذكور ممكن توضحوا

 1/ ابوعشرين
 2/ منجد الـنيل 
 3/ محمد المصطفي
 4/ امير كمــال 
 5/ صـــلاح نمـــر
 6/ محمد الجـــس
 7/حمزه داؤود 
 8/ احمد ادم
 9/ محمد حقار
 10/التاج ابراهيم 
 11/ رمضان عجب
 12/ محمد هاشم
 13/ ضيـــاء الدين
 14/التاج يعقوب
 15/ ماماني
 16/ محمد الرشيد
 17/ احمد التـش
 18/ بكري المدنيه
 19/محمد عبدالرحمن
 21/ سيف تيري
 22/ خالد النعسان 
 23/شلش
 24/ الصيني
 25/ام بدة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميرفت حسين: دوري الكرة النسائية سينطلق ختام يوليو بمشاركة (16) نادي في ثلاث مجموعات
#زول_سبورت 
 قالت الأستاذة ميرفت حسين الصادق رئيس لجنة كرة القدم النسائية بالاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم – وعضو مجلس الادارة – ان الترتيبات شارفت على  الاكتمال لإنطلاق دوري كرة القدم النسائية في السودان في خواتيم يوليو  الحالي، وقد تم تسليم كل الاندية الـ(16) المقيدة حالياً بالكشوفات كامل  الازياء والمعدات، وأضاف ميرفت ان هناك استعداد جيد من قبل الاندية بإقامة  دورات تنشيطية حسب التقسيم الجغرافي للأندية،  مع بعض المشاركات الدولية في دول الجوار، وأشار رئيس لجنة كرة القدم  النسائية إلى ان الدوري سينطلق عبر ثلاث مجموعات وفق الموقع الجغرافي في  تسجيل الأندية الذي يتمركز حالياً ما بين الخرطوم وشمال كردفان وجنوبها،  موضحةً ان التسجيل للاندية مايزال مفتوح ، ولديهم مرونة كبيرة في استيعاب  الناشطين؛ لإحياء المنشط ، وتمنت ميرفت التوفيق للجميع من أجل تدشين الدوري  الأول لكرة القدم النسائية بصورة رسمية في السودان مع إطلالة الموسم  الكروي 2019 / 2020م..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيئة تراخيص الأندية تكمل الزيارات الميدانية وشداد يتبرع بالمرمى المتحرك للملاعب
#زول_سبورت 
 أكملت هيئة تراخيص الأندية في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم برئاسة المهندس  عزالدين الحاج وقررها المهندس عصام شعبان زياراتها الميدانية إلى الملاعب  المرشحة لاستضافة مباريات الاندية الافريقية، حيث كانت بدايتها باستاد  شندي، ومن ثم استادي الهلال والمريخ، وأبدت اللجنة العديد من الملاحظات  الصغيرة ، وستقوم بزيارة ثانية إلى استاد شندي للوقوف على ماتم إنفاذه في  التوجيهات عقب ملاحظات الزيارة الأولى،  هذا وقد أكد المهندس عزالدين الحاج رئيس هيئة تراخيص الأندية ان الملاحظات  التي دونها ليست مخيفة وتحتاج إلى مراجعة، وأبام ان البروفسير كمال حامد  إبراهيم شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وقف على أكبر  الملاحظات المتمثلة في المرمى المتحرك ، والذي تتم الاستعانة به كبديل في  حال أي اختلال للمرمى، وهو موجود في استاد المريخ فقط حالياً، وأفاد  عزالدين الحاج ان البروف شداد رطالبه بمذكرة من أجل التصديق من الاتحاد  بإقتناء المرمى المتحرك يوجد في كل ملعب يستضيف المباريات الافريقية.. وعلى  صعيد مشابه قال المهندس عزالدين الحاج ان هناك جهود كبيرة تبذل حالياً في  شندي من اجل تجهيز الملعب بتجهيز كل ما يلزم وفق الملاحظات التي أبدتها  اللجنة في زيارتها الأولى، وأضاف ان الغرض من التراخيص هو المساعدة على  وجود بنى تحتية احترافية وها هو الغرض يتحقق حالياً بمستوى طيب، شاكراً  جهود أهالي شندي والقطاعات الرسمية فيها، وفي مقدمتهم معتمد محلية شندي  واتحاد شندي المحلي، متمنياً ان تكون كل اللاحظات قد وضعت موضع المعالجة  والتنفيذي بما يخدم الهدف المنشود في تجهيز الملعب لاستقبال المباريات  الافريقية للأهلي شندي في البطولة الكونفدرالية ..

*

----------

